# مناقشة و مشاكسة ههههههههه



## badir_koko (16 يوليو 2008)

*{أنا مشاكس نوعل ما و للأسف هذه طبيعتي}:new6:
أريد ايات من كتابكم تؤكد صحته
أريد أيظا ايات تؤكد تحريف القران.
ثانيا ما هو الكتاب الذي تقتدون به هل لوقا أم ماركوس أم ماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟
{إذا جوابك /إبحث في المنتدى فوقتي لا يسمح بأن أقرأ 45 سؤال فأنا لست حاسوبا:smil15::boxing:​*


----------



## bonguy (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مناقشة و مشاكسة ههههههههه*

*العضو المحترم badir_koko لديك رسالة خاصة :

 «إِلَى مَتَى أَيُّهَا الْجُهَّالُ تُحِبُّونَ الْجَهْلَ، وَالْمُسْتَهْزِئُونَ يُسَرُّونَ بِالاسْتِهْزَاءِ، وَالْحَمْقَى يُبْغِضُونَ الْعِلْمَ؟ 23 اِرْجِعُوا عِنْدَ تَوْبِيخِي. هأَنَذَا أُفِيضُ لَكُمْ رُوحِي. أُعَلِّمُكُمْ كَلِمَاتِي.

24 «لأَنِّي دَعَوْتُ فَأَبَيْتُمْ، وَمَدَدْتُ يَدِي وَلَيْسَ مَنْ يُبَالِي، 25 بَلْ رَفَضْتُمْ كُلَّ مَشُورَتِي، وَلَمْ تَرْضَوْا تَوْبِيخِي. 26 فَأَنَا أَيْضًا أَضْحَكُ عِنْدَ بَلِيَّتِكُمْ. أَشْمَتُ عِنْدَ مَجِيءِ خَوْفِكُمْ. 27 إِذَا جَاءَ خَوْفُكُمْ كَعَاصِفَةٍ، وَأَتَتْ بَلِيَّتُكُمْ كَالزَّوْبَعَةِ، إِذَا جَاءَتْ عَلَيْكُمْ شِدَّةٌ وَضِيقٌ. 28 حِينَئِذٍ يَدْعُونَنِي فَلاَ أَسْتَجِيبُ. يُبَكِّرُونَ إِلَيَّ فَلاَ يَجِدُونَنِي. 29 لأَنَّهُمْ أَبْغَضُوا الْعِلْمَ وَلَمْ يَخْتَارُوا مَخَافَةَ الرَّبِّ. 30 لَمْ يَرْضَوْا مَشُورَتِي. رَذَلُوا كُلَّ تَوْبِيخِي. 31 فَلِذلِكَ يَأْكُلُونَ مِنْ ثَمَرِ طَرِيقِهِمْ، وَيَشْبَعُونَ مِنْ مُؤَامَرَاتِهِمْ. 32 لأَنَّ ارْتِدَادَ الْحَمْقَى يَقْتُلُهُمْ، وَرَاحَةَ الْجُهَّالِ تُبِيدُهُمْ. 33 أَمَّا الْمُسْتَمِعُ لِي فَيَسْكُنُ آمِنًا، وَيَسْتَرِيحُ مِنْ خَوْفِ الشَّرِّ».
*






اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي


----------



## انت الفادي (16 يوليو 2008)

badir_koko قال:


> *{أنا مشاكس نوعل ما و للأسف هذه طبيعتي}:new6:
> أريد ايات من كتابكم تؤكد صحته
> أريد أيظا ايات تؤكد تحريف القران.
> ثانيا ما هو الكتاب الذي تقتدون به هل لوقا أم ماركوس أم ماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟
> {إذا جوابك /إبحث في المنتدى فوقتي لا يسمح بأن أقرأ 45 سؤال فأنا لست حاسوبا:smil15::boxing:​*



*اجابة السؤال الاول:
في هذا الموضوع:
**الكتاب المقدس يتحدى القائلين بتحريفه 			‏*
*
اجابة السؤال الثاني:
و هل تعترف يا عزيزي المسيحية بالاسلام او القرأن حتي يوجد ايات تقول بالتحريف؟؟؟ يبدوا لي انك لا تعرف اصلا معني كلمة تحريف.
كلمة تحريف تعني وجود نص معين اصلي و تم تعديله او تغييره اما كليا او جزئيا.. و لكن المسيحية لا تعترف بالقرأن و لا كليا و لا جزئيا حتي و لا بمحمد ..فكيف ستجد نصوص تفيد التحريف؟؟؟
من المفروض انك تفكر في السؤال قبل ما تسأله.
اما لو قلت لي انك تريد ايات تنقض القرأن كله.. فهذه موجودة عزيزي..
لان الكتاب المقدس كله ينقض قرأنك من اوله الي اخره..
فالكتاب المقدس ينقض الهك الزائف.. و ينقض رسولك النصاب الكاذب و ليس رسولك فقط حتي لا تغضب.. بل اي شخص اتدعي النبوة بعد صلب السيد المسيح.. و ينقض القرأن الذي هو من اختراع بشر.


اما بخصوص ان وقتك لا يسمح بقرأة 45 سؤال.. فأنصحك بأن تختصر الطريق و تلم نفسك و من غير مطرود.. لان الباحث الحقيقي يكرس كل وقته للبحث.. اما ان يأتي بحاث و يقول ليس لدي وقت.. فأسمح لي ان اقول ان هذا الباحث هو ليس سوي انسان جاهل متدعي العلم.

تحياتي.
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مناقشة و مشاكسة ههههههههه*

الأخ الفاضل / badir_koko 
++ سيادتك تسأل عن أسئلة مصيرية ، وليس عندك وقت للبحث الجاد المخلص ، وتريدنا أن نتقبل طبيعتك المشاغبة !!!!
++++ نحن ياسيدى الفاضل نتكلم بدافع الأمانة والواجب والإخلاص للحق .
+++++ فإن تبحث عن المشاغبة والضحك واللهو ، فإبحث عن مواقع متخصصة فى ذلك ، وما أكثرها . 
+++++++ وإن كنت تبحث عن الحق ، فإبذل مجهوداً فى البحث الشخصى الجاد . ++ وبالتأكيد ستجد أموراً غير مفهومة ، وتريد أن تستفسر عنها ، فسنكون من المرحبين المخلصين .


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مناقشة و مشاكسة ههههههههه*




> ثانيا ما هو الكتاب الذي تقتدون به هل لوقا أم ماركوس أم ماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟​



للأسف طلعت مشاكس وجاااااااااااهل كمان 

مرقس ولوقا اللى بتتكلم عنهم دول وكمان يوحنا ومتى دول كلهم كتاب واحد 

اللى هو كتابنا المقدس...​


----------



## My Rock (16 يوليو 2008)

badir_koko قال:


> *{أنا مشاكس نوعل ما و للأسف هذه طبيعتي}:new6:*​


​انت لست في احدى الشوارع الهابطة و لست في احدىالمقاهي لكي تتكلم و تتصرف
فهذه الطريقة و هذا التصرف مرفوض هنا, فأنت في مكان مُحترم و عليك ان تحترم حُرمة هذا المكان
مستقبلاً ضع موضوع بطريقة مُهذبة و لا داعي للصبيانية​

*



أريد ايات من كتابكم تؤكد صحته

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*الكتاب المقدس يتحدى القائلين بتحريفه ‏*
​




> *أريد أيظا ايات تؤكد تحريف القران.*



​
الكتاب المقدس وجد قبل القرأن, و الكتاب المقدس لا يحتوي اي نصوص تهاجم اي العقائد الاخرى مهما كان زيفها و كذبهاً​​*



ثانيا ما هو الكتاب الذي تقتدون به هل لوقا أم ماركوس أم ماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*الكتاب المقدس الذي نؤمن به هو الكتاب المقدس*​


*



{إذا جوابك /إبحث في المنتدى فوقتي لا يسمح بأن أقرأ 45 سؤال فأنا لست حاسوبا:smil15::boxing:

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​اذا كان وقتك لا يسمحك لقراءة الأجوبة فلماذا تسأل اصلاً؟​


----------



## My Rock (16 يوليو 2008)

badir_koko قال:


> *أين الجواب يا أبا جهل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


 

هذه ليست طريقة حوار, فلا الحوار الراقي يسمح له و لا اخلاقنا تسمح!
تم ايقاف عضويتك لمدة اسبوعين كي تتعلم الأدب و كيفية مخاطبة الاخرين و تعال بعدها لاكمال اسئلتك بطريقة مؤدبة


----------



## صوت الرب (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مناقشة و مشاكسة ههههههههه*

أهلا بك عزيزي و أهلا بكل تساؤلاتك





badir_koko قال:


> *{أنا مشاكس نوعل ما و للأسف هذه طبيعتي}:new6:​*
> 
> *أريد ايات من كتابكم تؤكد صحته*
> *أريد أيظا ايات تؤكد تحريف القران.*
> ...


الآيات التي تؤكد صحة الكتاب المقدس
هي الآيات التي يتعهد بها الله بحماية كلمته 
في العهد القديم مثل سفر إرميا 1 : 12
[q-bible]أَنَا سَاهِرٌ عَلَى كَلِمَتِي لأُجْرِيَهَا[/q-bible]
و في العهد الجديد مثل متى 5 : 18
[q-bible]فَإِنِّي الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِلَى أَنْ تَزُولَ السَّمَاءُ وَالأَرْضُ لاَ يَزُولُ حَرْفٌ وَاحِدٌ أَوْ نُقْطَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ مِنَ النَّامُوسِ حَتَّى يَكُونَ الْكُلُّ.[/q-bible]
عما عن سؤالك عن تحريف القرآن فنحن كمسيحين
لا نؤمن من أن القرآن من عند ألله اصلا و بالتالي
لا يهمنا إن تعرض للتحريف أم لا
.
انجيل لوقا و انجيل مرقس ( و ليس ماركوس ) كلاهما من أسفار الكتاب المقدس


----------



## fredyyy (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: مناقشة و مشاكسة ههههههههه*

*رائع صوت الرب ..... :286: ..... :010104~171: *​ 
*فجميع الاسفار هي وحي الله المحفوظ حفظ الله لذاته *

*ونحن نؤمن بها ونعتمد عليها في سلوكنا لأنها غيرتنا من أشرار الى قديسين وجعلتنا أهل بيت الله*

أفسس 2 : 19 
فَلَسْتُمْ إِذاً بَعْدُ غُرَبَاءَ وَنُزُلاً، *بَلْ رَعِيَّةٌ مَعَ الْقِدِّيسِينَ وَأَهْلِ بَيْتِ اللهِ،* 

*فالمعتقدات التي لا تغير الناس يغيروها هم حسب أهوائهم لأنه ليست أقوال الله*​


----------



## maria123 (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: مناقشة و مشاكسة ههههههههه*



عظيمة قال:


> اريد احد يجبنى على سوالى ؟
> انا عايز دليل من الانجيل انا عيسى قال انا الله او ابن الله  او قال اتخذونى انا وامى الهين من دون الله



من وين جبتي هي انو نعبد السيدة العذراء ك اله 

نحن نحب السيدة العذراء الانها طاهرة و ام الله


----------



## عظيمة (18 يوليو 2008)

يعنى مافيش حد جاوب على سؤالى ولا سؤالى صعب للدرجادى


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (18 يوليو 2008)

عظيمة قال:


> اريد احد يجبنى على سوالى ؟





عظيمة قال:


> انا عايز دليل من الانجيل انا عيسى قال انا الله او ابن الله او قال اتخذونى انا وامى الهين من دون الله




من قال لك أن :
عيسى موجود في الانجيل .. كاذب
ولا يوجد في الانجيل أيا من قال (اتخذوني انا و أمي الهين) ..

من أوهمك بهذا خدعك ..
فلا اجابه لسؤالك لانه ليس عندنا


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: مناقشة و مشاكسة ههههههههه*



عظيمة قال:


> _انا عايز دليل من الانجيل انا عيسى قال انا الله او ابن الله او قال اتخذونى انا وامى الهين من دون الله_








عظيمة قال:


> يعنى مافيش حد جاوب على سؤالى ولا سؤالى صعب للدرجادى


 
لأني أنا أعطيكم *فهماً وحكمة* لا يقدر جميع معانديكم أن يقاوموها أو يناقضوها 
وتكونون مبغضين من الجميع من أجل اسمي 
ولكن شعرة من رؤوسكم لا تهلك ​ 
*أختى الفاضلة سؤالك ليس صعب بالمرة*
*لأنه اساس عبادتنا ان السيد المسيح هو إله وليس كما تتصورون رسول أو نبي*
*لذلك*
*اعزائى احببت ان اضع هنا احد آلاف الردود على سؤال المسلمين الابدى والأزلى*​ 

*أرني أين قال المسيح أنا هو الله فاعبدوني؟*​ 
*كتاب الأستاذ*
*يوسف رياض*
*جريدة الاخبار السارة*​

*هذا ما قاله المسيح:*
*"فقال لهم يسوع أنا من البدء ما أكلمكم أيضاً به" (يوحنا 8: 25) سنبدأ حديثنا في هذا الكتاب – كما هو متوقع- بما قاله المسيح عن نفسه وسنركز حديثنا في هذا الفصل على ما قاله المسيح بفمه الكريم وسجله لنا البشير يوحنا – أحد تلاميذ المسيح الأوائل- في البشارة المعنونة باسمه والمعروف لدارسي الكتاب أن إنجيل يوحنا يحدثنا في المقام الأول عن لاهوت المسيح، ولذلك فإن كل عباراته محملة بالمعاني المجيدة الأكيدة على أن المسيح هو الله الذي ظهر في الجسد. *​ 
*وسنسرد فيما يلي بعضاً من أقوال المسيح بحسب أهميتها ووضوح دلالتها من جهة ما نتحدث عنه الآن.*​ 
*1. قال المسيح أنه الأزلي، والواجب الوجود *
*فلقد قال المسيح لليهود: "الحق الحق أقول لكم قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن" (يوحنا 8: 58)*
*خلفية هذا الإعلان العظيم أن المسيح كان قد قال أن الذي يؤمن به لن يرى الموت إلى الأبد، فاعترض السامعون من اليهود على هذا الكلام وقالوا له: "ألعلك أعظم من أبينا إبراهيم الذي مات؟ والأنبياء ماتوا. من تجعل نفسك؟" فقال لهم: "أبوكم إبراهيم تهلل بأن يرى يومي فرأى وفرح". سألوه: "ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد أفرأيت إبراهيم؟" (يوحنا 8: 57) ونحن نعرف أن إبراهيم أتى قبل المسيح بنحو ألفي عام، لكن لاحظ – عزيزي القارئ - أن المسيح لم يقل أنه هو الذي رأى إبراهيم، بل قال إن إبراهيم هو الذي تهلل بأن يرى يومه فرأى وفرح، وهنا جاء الإعلان العظيم الذي وقع كالصاعقة على هؤلاء الأشرار غير المؤمنين إذ قال لهم المسيح أنه "كائن" قبل إبراهيم! هل تعرف معنى هذه العبارة أيها القارئ العزيز؟ دعني قبل أن أذكر لك معناها أذكرك بما قاله يوحنا المعمدان عن المسيح:"إن الذي يأتي بعدي صار قدامي لأنه كان قبلي" (يوحنا 1: 15) *
*ومعروف أن يوحنا ولد قبل المسيح بنحو ستة أشهر وهذا معنى قول المعمدان: "الذي يأتي بعدي"، لكن المعمدان يقول عن هذا الشخص: "صار قدامي، لأنه كان قبلي"، فكيف يمكننا فهم أن المسيح الذي ولد بعد يوحنا المعمدان بنحو ستة أشهر كان قبل يوحنا إن لم نضع في الاعتبار لاهوت المسيح؟ والآن ما الذي يعنيه قول المسيح: "أنا كائن قبل إبراهيم"؟ إن المسيح لا يقول لليهود: "قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كنت"، بل لاحظ عظمة قول المسيح: "قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن"، إنها كينونة لا علاقة لها بالزمن كينونة دائمة!*
*إن عبارة: "أنا كائن" تعادل تماماً القول "أنا الله" أو "أنا الرب" أو "أنا يهوه" الذي هو اسم الجلالة بحسب التوراة العبرية، فهذا التعبير "أنا كائن" هو بحسب الأصل اليوناني الذي كتب به العهد الجديد "إجو إيمي" وتعني الواجب الوجود والدائم، الأزلي والأبدي، فمن يكون ذاك سوى "الله". *​

*عندما ظهر الرب لموسى في العليقة كى يُرسله إلى بني إسرائيل وقدم موسى العديد من الاعتراضات كان أحد تلك الاعتراضات: "فقال موسى لله: ها أنا آتى إلى بني إسرائيل وأقول لهم إله آبائكم أرسلني إليكم، فإذا قالوا لي ما اسمه فماذا أقول لهم؟ فقال الله لموسى: أهيه الذي أهيه. وقال هكذا تقول لبني إسرائيل: "اهيه" أرسلني إليكم" (خروج 3: 13، 14). *​ 
*وعندما ترجم العهد القديم إلى اللغة اليونانية، وهي تلك الترجمة المعروفة باسم الترجمة السبعينية، فقد ترجم اسم الجلالة "أهيه" إلى "إجو إيمي"، نفس الكلمة التي استخدمها المسيح مع اليهود عندما قال لهم "أنا كائن". وعبارة أنا كائن مشتقة من الفعل "أكون" والذي منه جاء اسم الجلالة يهوه، ولقد تكررت هذه العبارة "إجو إيمي" عن المسيح في إنجيل يوحنا 21 مرة (3 × 7) كان المسيح يرى في نفسه بحسب ما أعلن عن ذاته أنه هو ذات الله القديم الذي ظهر لموسى في العليقة في جبل حوريب والذي أرسل موسى ليخرج بني إسرائيل من أرض مصر. *​ 
*ومن ضمن مرات استخدام المسيح لهذا الاسم عن نفسه، ما قاله المسيح في هذا الأصحاح عينه لليهود: "إن لم تؤمنوا أني أنا هو "إجو إيمي" تموتون في خطاياكم" (يوحنا 8: 24) ومرة أخرى لما تحدث مع تلاميذه عن خيانة يهوذا الاسخريوطي قبل حدوثها فقال: "أقول لكم الآن قبل أن يكون (أي قبل أن تتم الأحداث) حتى متى كان تؤمنون أني أنا هو "إجو إيمي" (أي أنا الله علام الغيوب) (يوحنا 13: 19). *​ 
*وفي حادثة إلقاء القبض على المسيح في البستان عندما سأل المسيح الذين أتوا للقبض عليه: من تطلبون؟ قالوا له: يسوع الناصري. فقال لهم يسوع: "أنا هو" "إجو إيمي". *
*ويعلق البشير على ذلك بالقول أنهم رجعوا إلى الوراء وسقطوا على الأرض (يوحنا 18: 4 – 6) فهم لم يقدروا أن يقفوا أمام مجد شخصه! إن هذا الإعلان الذي ذكره المسيح في يوحنا 8: 58 يعتبر أعظم الأدلة والبراهين على لاهوت المسيح بحيث لو لم يكن لدينا في كل الكتاب سوى هذا الإعلان لكان يكفي، لكن لدينا العديد من البراهين كما سنرى الآن. ولقد فهم اليهود جيداً ماذا كان المسيح يقصد من هذه الأقوال ولم يكن ممكناً التجاوب مع ذلك الإعلان العظيم إلا بأسلوب من اثنين: أما أن ينحنوا أمامه بالسجود باعتباره الله، أو أن يعتبروه مجدفاً. وللأسف لقد اختاروا الأسلوب الثاني المدمر لهم! ويذكر البشير أن اليهود "رفعوا حجارة ليرجموه أما يسوع فاختفى وخرج من الهيكل مجتازاً في وسطهم ومضى هكذا"، مما يدل على أنهم فهموا ما كان يعنيه المسيح تماماً، أنه هو الله. يا للعار فلقد أعطاهم المسيح فرصة في أول الفصل أن يرجموا المرأة الزانية بشرط أن يكون الشخص الذي سيرجمها بلا خطية أي لم يقع في الفعل ذاته فلم يستطيعوا وخرجوا هاربين من ضيائه ولكنهم الآن انحنوا لا ليسجدوا له بل انحنوا يلتقطون الحجارة لا ليرجموا بها الزانية ولا حتى لكي يرجموا موسى كما حاول آباؤهم الأشرار بل ليرجموا ذاك الذي ظهر لموسى وقال له "أنا أهيه" "إجو إيمي".*​ 
*2. فلقد قال لليهود: "لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب" (يوحنا 5: 23). *​ 
*في حديث الرب مع اليهود بعد شفائه للرجل المقعد في بيت حسدا يوحنا 5 قال المسيح عبارة فهم اليهود منها أنه يعادل نفسه بالله. والمسيح في الحديث الذي تلا ذلك لم يحاول تبرئة نفسه من هذه التهمة وذلك لأنه فعلاً "الله (الذي) ظهر في الجسد" (1 تيموثاوس 3: 16) بل أكد ذلك المفهوم بصور متعددة، فقد أوضح (في ع 22) أنه يعمل ذات الأعمال الإلهية من ثم يخطو خطوة أبعد في الآية موضوع دراستنا، فيقول إن له ذات الكرامة الإلهية وواضح أن الأولى (الأعمال الإلهية) لا يقوى عليها مخلوق وأن الثانية (الكرامة الإلهية) ليست من حق مخلوق فلقد ختم المسيح تلك القائمة من الأعمال الإلهية التي يمارسها بالقول إن الأب لا يدين أحداً بل قد أعطى كل الدينونة للابن، ويوضح السبب لذلك فيقول: "لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب". *​ 
*والآن أرجو عزيزي القارئ أن تلاحظ هذين الأمرين اللذين لا يجب أن يمرا بدون تعليق من الكاتب، ودون انتباه من القارئ، الأمر الأول: أن الجميع سيكرمون الابن وليس فريق من الناس دون غيرهم *
*والأمر الثاني: أنهم سيكرمون الابن كما يكرمون الأب، وليس بمستوى أقل أو بأسلوب أضعف. *​ 
*هذه الآية إذاً توضح بأسلوب قاطع وصريح أن الابن له ذات الكرامة والمجد اللذين للأب ويستحيل أن يكون هذا مع أي مخلوق أياً كان. *
*لقد قال الله في العهد القديم: "مجدي لا أعطيه لآخر" (أشعياء 42: 8)، والله طبعاً لم يتراجع عن ذلك عندما أعلن المسيح أن الاب يريد إكرام الابن بذات الكرامة التي للأب وذلك لأن الأب والابن واحد (يوحنا 10: 30).*​

*ونلاحظ أن المسيح في هذه الآية – كعادة إنجيل يوحنا دائماً – بعد أن ذكر هذا الحق إيجابياً، عاد وأكده في صيغة سلبية فقال: "من لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الآب". يقول البعض أنهم يكرمون الله ويسجدون له ولكنهم لا يقبلون فكرة إكرام المسيح بذات مستوى إكرامهم لله، بل وربما تتضمن نظرتهم للمسيح شيئاً من الاحتقار لشخصه، ولكن كلمات المسيح هنا قاطعة: "إن من لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الأب". الله لم يدع ذلك الأمر حسب مزاج الإنسان، أن يكرم المسيح أو لا يكرمه، ولو أنه ترك له أسلوب إكرامه للابن. وعندما يقول المسيح إن "الجميع" سيكرمون الابن، فقد كان يعني المؤمنين وغير المؤمنين على السواء فالله لم يدع ذلك الأمر حسب مزاج الإنسان، أن يكرم المسيح أو لا يكرمه، ولو أنه ترك له أسلوب إكرامه للابن، فجميع البشر سوف يكرمون الابن بطريقة أو بأخرى، إما بإيمانهم به الآن أو بدينونته لهم فيما بعد، والمسيح إما أن يحيي أو يدين. ومن يؤمن به ينال الحياة الأبدية*
​*.*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: مناقشة و مشاكسة ههههههههه*

*يوسف رياض
تابع ما قاله المسيح عن نفسه كإله متجسد*
*ذكرنا في العدد الماضي أن المسيح قال أنه الأزلي الواجب الوجود, وقال إن له ذات الكرامة الإلهية, وفي هذا العدد نواصل أقوال المسيح 
*
*3- قال المسيح أنه ابن الله الوحيد *

فلقد قال لنقيوديموس: *"لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية لأنه لم يرسل الله ابنه إلى العالم ليدين العالم بل ليخلص به العالم. الذي يؤمن به لا يدان والذي لا يؤمن قد دين لأنه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد" "يوحنا 3 : 16 – 18"* يقول البعض – بجهل أو بخبث - إن الكتاب المقدس عندما يقول إن المسيح هو ابن الله فهو بذلك نظير الكثيرين من الخلائق الذين دعوا "أبناء الله" مثل الملائكة "أيوب 1 : 6 ، 2 : 1" أو مثل آدم "لوقا 3 : 38" أو مثل المؤمنين "غلاطية 3 : 26" لكن الحقيقة أن الفارق بين الأمرين واسع وكبير. إن الملائكة وكذلك آدم اعتبروا أبناء الله باعتبارهم مخلوقين منه بالخلق المباشر وأما المسيح فهو ليس مخلوقاً بل هو الخالق "يوحنا 1 : 3 ، كولوسي 1 : 16" ثم إن المؤمنين هم أبناء الله بالإيمان وبالنعمة "يوحنا 1 : 13، 1يوحنا 3: 1" أما المسيح فهو الابن الأزلي وسوف نعود لهذا الأمر في الفصل التالي عند حديثنا عن المسيح ابن الله. على أن الآية التي نتحدث عنها هنا قاطعة الدلالة، فهي تقول عن المسيح أنه "ابن الله الوحيد" (ارجع أيضاً إلى يوحنا 1: 14، 18،1 يوحنا 4: 9 "وعندما يقول أنه ابن الله الوحيد فهذا معناه أنه ليس له شبيه ولا نظير، ولقد كرر المسيح الفكر عينه في أحد أمثاله الشهيرة حيث ذكر المسيح أن الإنسان صاحب الكرم "الذي يرمز في المثل إلى الله" أرسل عبيداً كثيرين إلى الكرامين ليأخذوا ثمر الكرم لكن الكرامين أهانوا العبيد وأرسلوهم فارغين، ثم يقول المسيح: "إذ كان له أيضاً ابن واحد حبيب إليه أرسله أيضاً إليهم أخيراً قائلاً إنهم يهابون ابني "مرقس 12: 6" وواضح أن العبيد الكثيرين هم الأنبياء. وأما الابن الوحيد الذي أرسله إليهم أخيراً فهو الرب يسوع المسيح ويوضح كاتب الرسالة إلى العبرانيين هذا الأمر عندما يقول: *"الله بعدما كلم الآباء بالأنبياء قديماً بأنواع وطرق كثيرة كلمنا في هذه الأيام الأخيرة في ابنه.. الذي به أيضاً عمل العالمين. الذي وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته" "عبرانيين 1 : 1 – 3"* 
ونلاحظ أن المسيح لما كان هنا على الأرض لم يستخدم عن الله سوى تعبير الآب أو أبي ولم يستعمل تعبير "أبانا" قط وذلك لأن هناك فارقاً كبيراً بين بنوته هو لله وبنوتنا نحن وبعد قيامته – له المجد – من الأموات قال لمريم المجدلية *"إني أصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم" (يوحنا 20 : 17) *لقد صرنا نحن أبناء الله بالنعمة وأما هو فكذلك من الأزل. 
صحيح هو قد سبق وقال عن نفسه لنيقوديموس أنه ابن الإنسان (ع 14) والآن يقول أنه ابن الله الوحيد (ع 16) وفي الحالتين استخدم التعبير ذاته *"يؤمن به"* وذلك لأننا نؤمن بالطبيعتين اللاهوتية والناسوتية في المسيح فهو "ابن الله الوحيد" وهو أيضاً "ابن الإنسان" هو الله وهو الإنسان في آن واحد. 
ثم تفكر في هذا المجد: فيقول المسيح لنيقوديموس: "لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به" بالابن الوحيد أي شخصه المعبود "بل تكون له حياة أبدية" وأيضاً: *"الذي يؤمن به لا يدان والذي لا يؤمن قد دين لأنه لم يؤمن باسم الله الوحيد" (يوحنا 3 : 18)* إنه هو إذا سر الحياة الأبدية وهو السبب للدينونة الأبدية. 

أفليس لهذا من معنى يا أولى الألباب؟ 

*4- قال المسيح: "أنا والآب واحد"*
فلقد قال المسيح لليهود: *"قلت لكم ولستم تؤمنون.. لأنكم لستم من خرافي.. خرافي تسمع صوتي وأنا أعرفها فتتبعني. وأنا أعطيها حياة أبدية ولن تهلك إلى الأبد.. أبي الذي أعطاني إياها هو أعظم من الكل ولا يقدر أحد أن يخطف من يد أبي. أنا والآب واحد" (يوحنا 10: 25 – 30)* 
هذه الآيات تتحدث عن أن المسيح هو مصدر الحياة الأبدية لمن يؤمن به باعتباره المحيي كما تتحدث أيضاً عن قدرة المسيح باعتباره "الراعي العظيم" على حفظ الخراف بحيث أنه أكد أنه لا يقدر كائن أن يخطف أحد خرافه من يده. 
هنا نجد قدرة المسيح كالحافظ، وهي قدرة مطلقة، وفي أثناء الحديث عن تلك القدرة الفائقة أعلن هذا الإعلان العظيم "أنا والآب واحد". هنا نجد المسيح للمرة الثالثة – بحسب إنجيل يوحنا – يعلن صراحة للجموع لاهوته ومعادلته للآب، كانت للمرة الأولى في يوحنا 8 : 58 وهنا نجد المرة الثالثة، وفي هذه المرات الثلاث حاول اليهود رجمه لأنهم فهموا تماماً ما كان المسيح يقصده من كلامه. في المرة الأولى في يوحنا 17 : 5 تحدث المسيح عن معادلته للآب في الأقنومية عندما قال لليهود: "أبي يعمل حتى الآن وأنا أعمل" وفي المرة الثانية في يوحنا 8 : 58 تحدث عن أزليته عندما قال: *"قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن"* وهنا في المرة الثالثة تحدث المسيح عن وحدته مع الآب في الجوهر. 
يدعي بعض المبتدعين أن الوحدة هنا هي وحدة في الغرض بمعنى أن غرض المسيح هو بعينه غرض الله لكن واضح من قرينة الآية أن الوحدة بين الابن والآب هي أكثر بكثير من مجرد الوحدة في الغرض وإن كانت طبعاً تشملها، كان المسيح يتحدث عن عظمة الآب لا عن غرضه فيقول: "أبي الذي أعطاني إياها هو أعظم من الكل".. ثم يستطرد قائلاً: "أنا والآب واحد" فالوحدة المقصودة هنا هي وحدة في الجوهر، وهذا التعليم مقرر بوضوح في كل إنجيل يوحنا. *واليهود الذين كان المسيح يوجه كلامه إليهم فهموا تماماً كلام المسيح بدليل عزمهم على رجمه باعتباره مجدفاً*. 

إن تلك الحجارة التي رفعها أولئك الآثمون تصرخ! نعم إنها تصرخ في وجه من ينكر أن المسيح قال إنه الله. 
إن تلك الحجارة التي رفعها أولئك الآثمون تصرخ! نعم إنها تصرخ في وجه من ينكر أن المسيح قال أنه الله. 
فلماذا- لو كان المسيح يقصد أي شيء آخر – أراد اليهود رجمه؟! 

*5- قال المسيح إن من رآه فقد رأى الآب *
قال الرب يسوع لتلميذه فيلبس: *"أنا معكم زماناً هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس! الذي رآني رأى الآب فكيف تقول أنت أرنا الآب؟ ألست تؤمن أني أنا في الآب والآب في؟ (يوحنا 14: 9، 10)*. 
هذه الأقوال قالها المسيح رداً على فيلبس عندما قال له: "يا سيد أرنا الآب وكفانا" لاحظ أن فيلبس لم يقل "نريد أن نرى المسيا" أو "المسيح" بل قال: *"أرنا الآب"* فكانت إجابة المسيح بما معناه: كيف لم تعرفني حتى الآن يا فيلبس رغم أنك من أوائل تلاميذي؟ ليس معنى ذلك أن فيلبس لم يعرف أن يسوع هو المسيح المنتظر، كلا، لقد عرفه كذلك وعرفه من أول لقاء له معه إذ قال لنثنائيل: "وجدنا الذي كتب عنه موسى في الناموس والأنبياء" (يوحنا 1: 43 – 45) لكن المسيح هنا كان ينتظر من فيلبس، ومن باقي التلاميذ أن يدركوا من معاشرتهم للمسيح على مدى أكثر من ثلاث سنوات أنه ابن الآب، المعبر عنه. لأنه هو والآب واحد (يوحنا 10: 30) لقد قال المسيح له: "ألست تؤمن أني أنا في الآب والآب في؟" وكون الابن في الآب والآب في الابن فهذا يدل على المساواة في الأقنومية والوحدة في الجوهر. ونلاحظ أن المسيح – بحسب إنجيل يوحنا – أكد أن من يعرفه يعرف الآب (يوحنا 8: 19، 14: 7) وأن من يبغضه يبغض الآب (يوحنا 15: 23) وأن من يؤمن به يؤمن بالآب (يوحنا 10: 40، 12: 44، 14: 1) وأن من رآه فقد رأى الآب (يوحنا 14: 9، 12: 45) وأن من يكرمه يكرم الآب أيضاً (يوحنا 5: 23)! 
وإننا نقول كما قال أحد المفسرين: إن إنكار لاهوت السيد إزاء هذه الكلمات يظهر مدى ظلام الذهن الطبيعي. فكيف يمكن لشخص ثبت – في كل أعماله وأقواله – أنه كامل، أن يقول مثل هذه العبارات، إن لم يكن هو الله؟! لا يمكن لشخص مسيحي اليوم مهما بلغت درجة كماله، أن يقول إن من رآه فقد رأى المسيح، إلا إذا كان مدعياً، فكم بالحري لشخص يهودي أن يقول إن من رآه فقد رأى الآب!​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مناقشة و مشاكسة ههههههههه*

*mego650*
*يا عزيزي النص اليوناني ليوحنا1/1 هو : *
*εν αρχη ην ο λογος και ο λογος ην προς τον θεον και θεος ην ο λογος *
*وتقرا :*
*en archē ēn o logos kai o logos ēn pros ton theon kai theos ēn o logos *


*وكلمة θεος هي نفسها θεον لا فرق بينهما باليوناني *

*وحسب قاموس سترونج*
*Of uncertain affinity; a deity, especially (with G3588) the supreme Divinity; figuratively a magistrate; by Hebraism very: - X exceeding, God, god [-ly, -ward].*

*والترحمات كلها صحيحة*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مناقشة و مشاكسة ههههههههه*

*ادلة لاهوت المسيح له المجد من الكتاب المقدس*​
*Joh 1:3 كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ. *

*Joh 1:14 وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَداً وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ مَجْداً كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ مَمْلُوءاً نِعْمَةً وَحَقّاً. *

*Joh 1:18 اَللَّهُ لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. اَلاِبْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ. *

*Joh 5:21 لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يُقِيمُ الأَمْوَاتَ وَيُحْيِي كَذَلِكَ الاِبْنُ أَيْضاً يُحْيِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ. *

*Joh 6:38 لأَنِّي قَدْ نَزَلْتُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ لَيْسَ لأَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَتِي بَلْ مَشِيئَةَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي. *

*Joh 6:51 أَنَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الْحَيُّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ. إِنْ أَكَلَ أَحَدٌ مِنْ هَذَا الْخُبْزِ يَحْيَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ. وَالْخُبْزُ الَّذِي أَنَا أُعْطِي هُوَ جَسَدِي الَّذِي أَبْذِلُهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ حَيَاةِ الْعَالَمِ». *

*Joh 8:58 قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ». *

*Joh 10:30 أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ». *

*Joh 14:9 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَاناً هَذِهِ مُدَّتُهُ وَلَمْ تَعْرِفْنِي يَا فِيلُبُّسُ! اَلَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الآبَ فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ أَرِنَا الآبَ؟ *


*Joh 14:13 وَمَهْمَا سَأَلْتُمْ بِاسْمِي فَذَلِكَ أَفْعَلُهُ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ الآبُ بِالاِبْنِ. *

*Joh 14:14 إِنْ سَأَلْتُمْ شَيْئاً بِاسْمِي فَإِنِّي أَفْعَلُهُ. *

*Joh 16:27 لأَنَّ الآبَ نَفْسَهُ يُحِبُّكُمْ لأَنَّكُمْ قَدْ أَحْبَبْتُمُونِي وَآمَنْتُمْ أَنِّي مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ خَرَجْتُ. *

*Joh 16:28 خَرَجْتُ مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ وَقَدْ أَتَيْتُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَأَيْضاً أَتْرُكُ الْعَالَمَ وَأَذْهَبُ إِلَى الآبِ». *

*Joh 16:30 اَلآنَ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ عَالِمٌ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَلَسْتَ تَحْتَاجُ أَنْ يَسْأَلَكَ أَحَدٌ. لِهَذَا نُؤْمِنُ أَنَّكَ مِنَ اللَّهِ خَرَجْتَ». *

*Joh 20:27 ثُمَّ قَالَ لِتُومَا: «هَاتِ إِصْبِعَكَ إِلَى هُنَا وَأَبْصِرْ يَدَيَّ وَهَاتِ يَدَكَ وَضَعْهَا فِي جَنْبِي وَلاَ تَكُنْ غَيْرَ مُؤْمِنٍ بَلْ مُؤْمِناً». *

*Joh 20:28 أَجَابَ تُومَا: «رَبِّي وَإِلَهِي». *

*Joh 20:29 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «لأَنَّكَ رَأَيْتَنِي يَا تُومَا آمَنْتَ! طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَرَوْا». *

*Php 2:6 الَّذِي إِذْ كَانَ فِي صُورَةِ اللهِ، لَمْ يَحْسِبْ خُلْسَةً أَنْ يَكُونَ مُعَادِلاً لِلَّهِ. *

*Php 2:7 لَكِنَّهُ أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ، آخِذاً صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِراً فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ. *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مناقشة و مشاكسة ههههههههه*

++ مجرد ملحوظة عابرة ، بعد إذنكم :-
++++ فى الجملة الخبرية ( المبتدأ والخبر ) ، فى اللغة اليونانية ، لا تُستخدم أداتى تعريف لكلٍ من المبتدأ والخبر ، بل تُستخدم أداة تعريف واحدة ، تُضاف للمبتدأ ، وبها يتميز المبتدأ عن الخبر .


----------



## dodi lover (27 يوليو 2008)

وهل يعقل ان يكون لله ام


اهذا يعنى انى استطيع ان اتى بأشياء خارقة لم يسمع بها البشر من قبل واقول انا الله


يا أخوانى دعونا نتناقش بالعقل والمنطق 

ونستخدم عقولنا قبل قلوبنا وتعاطفنا وتأثررنا بالذى نعيش فية من تعاليم لديانات 



سواء مسيحية او اسلام


----------



## صوت الرب (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: مناقشة و مشاكسة ههههههههه*




dodi lover قال:


> وهل يعقل ان يكون لله ام
> اهذا يعنى انى استطيع ان اتى بأشياء خارقة لم يسمع بها البشر من قبل واقول انا الله
> يا أخوانى دعونا نتناقش بالعقل والمنطق
> ونستخدم عقولنا قبل قلوبنا وتعاطفنا وتأثررنا بالذى نعيش فية من تعاليم لديانات
> ...


----------



## الحوت (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مناقشة و مشاكسة ههههههههه*



> انا عايز دليل من الانجيل انا عيسى قال انا الله


*
حاضر يا زميلة اقرائي ما قاله السيد المسيح  :

{ وها انا آتي سريعا واجرتي معي لاجازي كل واحد كما يكون عمله . انا الالف والياء . البداية والنهاية . الاول والآخر } ( رؤيا 13:22)


والان من هو الوحيد الذي يستحق هذه الالقاب ؟

لنقرأ :

{ هكذا يقول الرب ملك اسرائيل وفاديه رب الجنود . انا الاول وانا الآخر ولا اله غيري } ( اشعيا 6:44)

{ اسمع لي يا يعقوب واسرائيل الذي دعوته . انا هو . انا الاول وانا الآخر } ( اشعيا 12:48)

وايضا قال المسيح انه الله في قوله :

{ إن ابن الإنسان هو رب السبت أيضا } ( مت 12 : 8 )

وكلمة " رب " في الانجيل فهي : كيريوس اليونانية ولا تطلق الا على الاله !

فالسيد المسيح قال عن نفسه بأنه " رب السبت " ...! 

والسبت هو يوم خلقه الاله وجعله راحة .. فهو سبت الله وحده !

وفي غيره كمان 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*



> او ابن الله



*يووووووووووووووه كثير جدا في الكتاب ...

وهذه واحده :



31 فَتَنَاوَلَ الْيَهُودُ أَيْضًا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ.
32 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«أَعْمَالاً كَثِيرَةً حَسَنَةً أَرَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي. بِسَبَبِ أَيِّ عَمَل مِنْهَا تَرْجُمُونَنِي؟»
33 أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ قَائِلِينَ:«لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَل حَسَنٍ، بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ، فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلهًا»
34 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَلَيْسَ مَكْتُوبًا فِي نَامُوسِكُمْ: أَنَا قُلْتُ إِنَّكُمْ آلِهَةٌ؟
35 إِنْ قَالَ آلِهَةٌ لأُولئِكَ الَّذِينَ صَارَتْ إِلَيْهِمْ كَلِمَةُ اللهِ، وَلاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُنْقَضَ الْمَكْتُوبُ،
36 فَالَّذِي قَدَّسَهُ الآبُ وَأَرْسَلَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ، أَتَقُولُونَ لَهُ: إِنَّكَ تُجَدِّفُ، لأَنِّي قُلْتُ: إِنِّي ابْنُ اللهِ؟
37 إِنْ كُنْتُ لَسْتُ أَعْمَلُ أَعْمَالَ أَبِي فَلاَ تُؤْمِنُوا بِي.
38 وَلكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتُ أَعْمَلُ، فَإِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِي فَآمِنُوا بِالأَعْمَالِ، لِكَيْ تَعْرِفُوا وَتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ الآبَ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ».​*


> او قال اتخذونى انا وامى الهين من دون الله


*
هذه بقى لم يقولها ..
الظاهر انك وحده مفلسه لا تعرفي ما تقولين يا تابعه محمد صعلم :heat:
هذه بدعه مريميه لا علاقة لنا بها ..
نحن لا نتخذ ام المسيح الهه بل نؤمن باله واحد احد لا شريك له :t16:*


----------



## الحوت (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: مناقشة و مشاكسة ههههههههه*



dodi lover قال:


> يا أخوانى دعونا نتناقش بالعقل والمنطق
> 
> ونستخدم عقولنا قبل قلوبنا وتعاطفنا وتأثررنا بالذى نعيش فية من تعاليم لديانات سواء مسيحية او اسلام



*لحظة لحظة يا جماعة ماذا تقول هذه المسلمه تريد ماذا ........!!!!

تريد ان تناقش بالعقل والمنطق ؟!!!!!!!!!

ومين قالك يا مسلمه انه مسموح لك ان تناقشي بالعقل والمنطق ؟

الا تعرفي انك كملسه محرم عليكي استخدام عقلك نهائيا :

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=847434&postcount=15*


----------



## Twin (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مناقشة و مشاكسة ههههههههه*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي كل أخوتي*

*أري الأن تحول رهيب عن مجري السؤال الغريب من العضو المشاكس متناسياً أننا هنا نتواصل مع عقول وثقافات لا نتواصل مع أطفال*
*يا أخي المشاكس لا مكان لمشاكستك هنا إن كنت تريد التواصل فكن معنا بعد أنتهاء فترة إيقافك بشرط أن تكون علي قدر المسؤليه *

*وبما أن سؤالك هذا* 


badir_koko قال:


> *{أنا مشاكس نوعل ما و للأسف هذه طبيعتي}:new6:​*
> *أريد ايات من كتابكم تؤكد صحته*
> *أريد أيظا ايات تؤكد تحريف القران.*
> *ثانيا ما هو الكتاب الذي تقتدون به هل لوقا أم ماركوس أم ماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> ...


*تمت أجابته بصورة نهائية وكل من تفضل بالأجابة أعطاك كل ما بداخل السؤال من أجابة وتحذير وغير ذلك أري الأن أنه لا مجال لتكملة الموضوع لحجب عضوية السائل ولتشتيت الموضوع وخروجه عن مساره*

*يغلق*

*وليكون بكرة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------

